# Flooring lifting by furnace blower.



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Got out my caulking gun and ran a bead of silicone around each of the three floor vents, under the vinyl flooring and re-installed my vents. This seemed to stop the air from blowing under the flooring. I also noticed that the duct work is also somewhat "crushed" between rear and center vent.(Right above the water tank!!!) I wonder if they still might cover this under warranty even though it has expired? It seems to be a common problem! I know the dealer will deny it, but who would I contact at Keystone?


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Keystone knows about the problem. It happen to mine and I got it fixed under warranty. Won't hurt to try to get them to cover it. I haven't filled the tank yet to see if it is really a fix or not but the furnance blower does move more air to the front now.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dave...
How did you see the vent that was crushed? Can you see it through a floor vent?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave let them know you have been discussing this problem with a few hundred other Outback owners too









I need a mirror to check mine out, I removed one of the vent to pick up one of the kids Yu-gi-oh that felt down, it looked like the duct might be raised somewhat too. I didn't need the furnace this weekend, but I want to make sure in the future I don't have any low flow of air to the front of the camper either.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

To see if your duct is crushed, remove the forward furnance vent. Use a mirror and flashlight and look back toward the rear of the trailer. If it's crushed it will be obvious, as the duct on mine was down to about 1" in height. The water tank expands into it when full and collaped the thin sheet metal.
Dan


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I checked mine just as fixjet did. Mirror and flashlight. Mine is down to about an inch. How high should it be?


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The duct should be the same as it is right at the vent, about 2.5 or 3 inches. Sounds like yours is crushed like mine was. This only happens when you fill the water tank. It expands slightly and pushes up on the duct. Dealer put reinforcement above the tank to correct this problem.
Dan


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I have to check this out. We went out a few weeks ago and I told my wife that for some reason the heat isn't coming out of the front. Maybe this is the reason why.


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I went out and my is the same way.

You guys that have already gotton it repaired how long does it take tem to fix it?

This is prime time camping I don't want to be without very long.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill if you don't think you'll need the furnace at all, take the Outback to the dealer, show them the problem then arrange to take it back in at a later date, or have them work around your camping schedule. Make sure you get something in writing though to be safe.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The fix took 2 days. Drop the belly, and water tank to get at the ducting. I haven't filled the tank yet to see if it happens again thought. It shouldn't as they reinforced the duct work above the tank.
Dan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This is another reason (besides the furnace being so LOUD) that I will try to use portable heat whenever possible. For those of you that use the furnace at night, I don't know how you can sleep through the noise.

Talk later guys,

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We used the heat the night we driveway camped, and it brought back memories of sleeping 10 frames aft of the water brakes of the bow catapults on the USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN-71).









You want to talk about a loud noise. It was always loud there. You got used to hearing it all the time, one night, when all noise suddenly stopped...due to loss of all electrical power, I was wide awake.







You former Navy fella's can probably appreciate this.

Anyway, next to noise like that, the furnace in the Outback isn't so bad.









Tim


----------

